# Making A Bow Mount



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I would like to move my electric motor to the front of my boat.
To do this, I will have to make a mount for the motor.
I want to keep the cost down and I don't have a foot control.

How have you made yours?


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Ditto come on guys and help us Grandpas out.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

can you post a pic of the bow of your boat. are you willing to mount it off the side or do you want in right on the point.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The front of my boat isn't pointed.
I have an idea of how I want a mount to look, but it will require bending and welding some metal to do it.
I need the mount to set lower than the top of the boat.

Thanks for the pictures and the help,
Grandpa D.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey Gdandpa D Brody and your son,Kelly,are pretty good at figuring stuff like that out. Are you talking about your tri-hull?


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

so you would like the whole mount removable from a lower position in the bow. So I'm thinking you would need a mounting deck (in the boat, removable from there), that comes up from a flat surface, then extends up and out over the bow, say with a rubber cushing pad, so it rest on the bow (lightly), then the motor mount is out over the water so the shaft sticks down.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I may just stay with the electric on the transom for now and get the correct bow mount and motor next year.
That's what I really want any way.
Thanks again for your suggestions and tips,
Grandpa D.


----------



## JigginJus10 (Oct 9, 2010)

So Grandpa D did you get your bow mount? I'm looking at getting one, I'd like a bow mount, for the control and the foot pedal and mostly cause I'm a big guy and with a tiller motor, the front of the boat sits so far out of the water. Anyone know if/how I can get batteries up front (that charge with the motor). The TM & batteries are a stretch so an expensive overhaul isn't an option. I have a deep V hull and it's pretty open and this is my first boat so any help/input/prior experiences would be greatly appreciated.


----------

